# Форум 1С > Обучение 1с. Курсы. Подготовка к экзаменам, тестам 1с >  Видеокурс "УТ 11 - быстрый старт" от Евгения Гилёва

## iivlieva

Хочу поделиться своими впечатлениями от пройденного курса "УТ 11 - быстрый старт", который читал Евгений Гилёв.

Это не первый курс от Е.Гилёва, который я прошла. Как и ожидала, курс был на высоком уровне и прошёл, как на одном дыхании. По работе мне нужно было изучить торговый функционал и основные бизнес-процессы в торговых системах. Данный курс помог мне за небольшой промежуток времени понять основные моменты, необходимые для общего понимания работы торговых систем.

Безусловно, курс стОит вложенных в него денег, которые быстро окупятся, т.к.сейчас есть большая потребность в специалистах, разбирающихся в конфигурациях 1С. Этот курс подойдёт для изучения и программистам, и консультантам, и менеджерам по продажам, т.к. общие знания функционала УТ 11 никогда не будут лишними :)

P.S. Евгений, Фарит, хочу к вам обратиться. Спасибо вам ещё раз за ваши курсы, они мне действительно очень помогли. Я уже сдала 2-х специалистов (по УПП и специалист-консультант по зарплате). Теперь вот хочу сдать 3-го специалиста-консультанта по УТ 11. Я уверенна, что ваши курсы мне в этом помогут. И не только мне. Удачи вам!

----------


## Alexkonrad

Нужен кому ?
Ладно, я просто положу ссылку на скачивание этого курса с описанием здесь, на всякий случай, авось, пригодится кому.

----------

shurik_ass (30.08.2013), Victor39 (06.11.2013), Минимакс (17.09.2015)

----------


## Nikor

Очень нужен, но ссылки не работают. Можно их перезалить?

----------


## Alexkonrad

> Очень нужен, но ссылки не работают. Можно их перезалить?


Как не работают И Только что проверил, всё работает. Зайдите тогда тупо на  www.mypocket.ucoz.ru - Выберите раздел *1С 8.х* (справа). Откроется страница с рубриками - Ищите рубрику "Видеоуроки по типовым конфигурациям" - там увидите ссылку на курс

----------

lekhaplaton (30.10.2016), Nikor (07.05.2013)

----------


## Nikor

Урааа!!! Заработали, спасибо. Видно на турбобите проблемы были.

----------


## Gedeon1

> Нужен кому ?
> Ладно, я просто положу ссылку на скачивание этого курса с описанием здесь, на всякий случай, авось, пригодится кому.


А где можно взять курс Гилева "1С:Программист — Быстрый старт в профессию"?

----------


## Alexkonrad

Если я не ошибаюсь, то в открытом доступе - нигде.

----------


## sinto

и все таки в курсах не нашел (

----------


## riks05

Ссылка не работает, перезалейте пожалуйста

----------

